# What prices are you getting on 2011 3500hd diesels?



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I wanted to see what other guys are getting on prices from dealerships for the new 2011 chevy 3500hd 4x4 diesels. Here is a breakdown of the truck I am ordering with options and supplier discounts and rebates included in the price before any negotiations. I want to see what other dealers are selling them for and how low we can get them for. 

2011 Chevy Silverado 3500HD Regular Cab Diesel WT SRW long bed
Imperial blue metallic $0
gvwr 11400 $0
Duramax diesel $7195.00
Allison Tranny $1200.00
3.73 rear axle $0
suspension package $0
all terrain tire $150.00
steel wheels 18 inch $0
am/fm stereo $0
dual alternator standard
trailer brake integrated standard
engine block heater standard
cruise control $250.00
exhaust brake standard
smoked roof lamps $55.00
snow plow prep $495.00
trailering equipment heavy duty $455.00

base price $31,760.00
options $ 9,800.00
total $41,560.00
destination charge $ 995.00 What a Fing joke
Total price $42,555.00

Credit union memeber discount $2500.00
$40,052.00
GM Rebate $ 1,500.00
Final Price(about) $38,552.00 plus tax 6.50 %($2505.00) = 

Grand total of $41,057.00

So then they proceed to tell me lets order it for you. They go this the cheapest you can get it for and siad that since I have the credit union discount that is the all they can do price wise. They said it is at invoice. Now I am getting the most basic of truck besides adding the duramax and allision tranny and the price seems still to high to me. I wanted to know what other guys are getting there for either with these options or I am guessing somewhere in the ball park. So anybody with some info that have already ordered there new truck let me know what you are paying for it before taxes. Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

...no offense but I am not sure what you were expecting for the price. It does cost a little more than the outgoing one, so that explains alot for the price rise.

A truck is the most expensive and important tool in the field.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

have you looked around at any dealerships to see if they have any inventory on hand that they could deal? Seems like a pretty basic truck you're looking for. We have a couple of large dealerships near me and this seems like something they might have on their lot


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Newdude;1046362 said:


> ...no offense but I am not sure what you were expecting for the price. It does cost a little more than the outgoing one, so that explains alot for the price rise.
> 
> A truck is the most expensive and important tool in the field.


It costs alot more then the outgoing one. I have done my research I was just looking to see what other guys were getting for prices. Thanks :salute:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

That price is a lot less than i thought it would be! I paid the exact same price for the diesel engine & the allison 6 speed, (same truck) 2008, including plow prep, hd trailering,ac/stereo,etc. I worked the dealer for a year and purchased my 2008 in december of 2007 for $34,000. December is the best month of the year to buy new, sales are dead slow @ the dealers and they will make a deal! The more i look around, i realize how good i did on my truck. 34 K for a new duramax is a steal imho.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I ordered a new NBS in 2007 and wish I had waited. You'll always get a better price on an in stock truck.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Burkartsplow;1046408 said:


> It costs alot more then the outgoing one. I have done my research I was just looking to see what other guys were getting for prices. Thanks :salute:


Just for giggles...

A 2010 with what you want on your 2011 (as close as I could get it) came in at $41,950 with destination and *without rebates.* That is slightly more than the $41,560 without destination you were quoted, and slightly less than the $42,555 after destination.

In retrospect, it truly isn't that much of a difference between the outgoing and incoming without counting any rebates what so ever. When you do factor them in, yes there is a good size difference.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Newdude;1046542 said:


> Just for giggles...
> 
> A 2010 with what you want on your 2011 (as close as I could get it) came in at $41,950 with destination and *without rebates.* That is slightly more than the $41,560 without destination you were quoted, and slightly less than the $42,555 after destination.
> 
> In retrospect, it truly isn't that much of a difference between the outgoing and incoming without counting any rebates what so ever. When you do factor them in, yes there is a good size difference.


 U are correct. I was just thinking that maybe someone out there may have some better numbers then the ones I received. Either way I am going to order one:redbounce, so I am pretty pumped about them. The one thing that really makes me mad is one dealership says they cant get me numbers and then another one is like here they are. I am going to the dealer early next week as they say they are going to have a couple in the lot. We will see about that one.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I ordered mine a month ago. At that time, they told me they wouldn't have pricing for another week or so. I'm going to check back with them in the next couple days to see if they've got a number. They told me to add 3% to the price of a comparable 2010, with the exception of the Duramax/Allison option... They say they didn't raise the price of that. So, I've got a rough idea of sticker price on the one I ordered.  Final cost will depend on incentives at the time of delivery.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

(sorry for hijacking this thread big time)

We just got our first 2011 in yesterday, and was up on the lift today. Its an LT 2500hd crew cab, Z71 (9500lbs GVWR). Sticker was 43k, no plow prep, but had the trailering packages.










Wow, there is quite a difference compared to the 2010's.

-Larger hubs. Truck has LT245/75/17 Firestone Transforce HT's with aluminum wheels.

-Leaf springs are much wider, and were 4+1. Shackles are much larger as well.

-36 gal tank regardless of the cab config.

-The boxed frame is impressive. In some press shots, it looks shorter, but is is close to the same height of the old frame. The curve in the frame where the back upper ctrl arm mount has been smoothed way out, and if I remember, there was some re-enforcement behind it as well.

-The front differential is redesigned. The case is no longer a split design. It has a cover on the front of it, with a fill hole (didnt look to see a drain plug). Rear diff remains the same.

-Lower control arms are much larger, have 2 jounce bumpers. The torsion keys were much larger as well.

-Steering gear box is much larger.

-All zerks remained, except the ones on the outer end of the centerlink. The upper ball joints zerk is easier to access from the wheel well.

-Lower cooler inlet is much larger.

-Rotors are bigger. The rear end impressed me. Everything as far as we could see is aluminum (calipers, bracketry, backing plates).

-As far as maintinance (oil changes, diff, t-case, shocks, etc), these look easier to service than the current gmt-900's.

Driving impressions: The truck had the 6.0 in it. I would say that it works fine, even with the weight gain of the truck. Plenty of power, and it feels a little different with the tweaking they did to it. The truck rides...smoother than the one leaving, but stiffer at the same time. Road bumps are there, but felt less in some instances. Manuvering is very precise for such a large truck, with no slop pretty much anywhere in any direction the wheel moves in.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Newdude;1046867 said:


> (sorry for hijacking this thread big time)
> 
> We just got our first 2011 in yesterday, and was up on the lift today. Its an LT 2500hd crew cab, Z71 (9500lbs GVWR). Sticker was 43k, no plow prep, but had the trailering packages.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the pics. the truck looks great


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

in 04 I paid 36,000.00(not including tax) for a 2500hd crew cab, short bed, 6.0, LS trim, plow prep, and trailer. I just priced out a 3500 dually quad cab 4x4 2011 on chevy's website (Fully loaded with) and it came to 55,000 MSRP. Then I did the single rear wheel and MSRP was 45,000. I'd say 41,000. price isn't that bad.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

icudoucme;1047389 said:


> in 04 I paid 36,000.00(not including tax) for a 2500hd crew cab, short bed, 6.0, LS trim, plow prep, and trailer. I just priced out a 3500 dually quad cab 4x4 2011 on chevy's website (Fully loaded with) and it came to 55,000 MSRP. Then I did the single rear wheel and MSRP was 45,000. I'd say 41,000. price isn't that bad.


Where on Chevy's website did you price out a 2011 truck?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would go online and pay consumer reports or another website to find out what the exact cost of the truck is that you want to buy. Then start offering at $500 over cost and work your way up from there. I bought a new chev 2008 2500 diesel and at the time I got almost $17,000 off sticker. My brother just bought a 2010 Denali pickup in May and got $ 11,000 off sticker. I also just bought a 2010 GMC Acadia in May and got $ $11,000 off sticker. I worked in car sales for a while and you would be amazed at how many people I sold cars to for $200 - $ 1000 over cost.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

cubicinches;1048003 said:


> Where on Chevy's website did you price out a 2011 truck?


The build and price isnt up on the chevy site yet. The GMC one is up, but I am not sure how complete it is.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Newdude;1048023 said:



> The build and price isnt up on the chevy site yet.


Thus my question...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

In canada we have a site... carcostcanada.ca you pay for the use but you get to run up I think 3 builds and it gives you the dealer invoice... then it shows you rebates available ect. and even shows you some dealers near you that are intersted in making you a deal. i did it when I was looking for a new dodge. after running the numbers I then had a few dealers who were real deal makers. it was how i got it contact with the one dealer that was interested in bringing in a truck from the us which was a demo/used.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Newdude posted this a month/couple months ago

http://prod3.gmautobuilder.com/Build....byo?year=2011

worked for me. when I bought my truck GMC and the chevy dealer where pretty much the same price($50 difference). I don't know about now tho


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That truck posted above is just asking for bigger tires! That just throws the whole scale of the truck off having 245's on the thing! 

Based on all the upgrades and changes i can't wait to see what the sales amounts total to...i would love to be one of them! Hopefully in 2012!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

got another price of 37,340 from a dealer. going to a few others


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

icudoucme;1048075 said:


> Newdude posted this a month/couple months ago
> 
> http://prod3.gmautobuilder.com/Build....byo?year=2011
> 
> worked for me. when I bought my truck GMC and the chevy dealer where pretty much the same price($50 difference). I don't know about now tho


Here is an updated link: http://prod3.gmautobuilder.com/BuildYourOwn/GMC.byo?year=2011


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Incase anyone hasnt seen any under shots of the new trucks...here are some from the 3rd one we got in. (cell phone pics sorry):


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

4 more


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks like the aluminum caliper brackets should be a nice change. No more corrosion. The frame and front end look much stronger.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

wow those trucks look awesome! maybe if I pull in some of these contracts I'll look into one


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Spent some time on Saturday up at a dealer in Etobicoke. They had several of the 2011s in stock. I agree, they look to be an upgrade from the GMT 900s. But the pricing took a big jump too. They had examples of the same trucks we got in the spring - 3500 SRW 4x4 with the 6.0 gas, SLE trim, and pricing was up to $47K and change. That's a good $5K more over the comparable 2010 MSRP.

The kicker was a 3500 DRW CC 4x4 in SLT trim (nav, sunroof, leather), LML and Ally - MSRP was $77,700. Guess the '08 is going to have to last a while yet!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

GMC Driver;1059474 said:


> Spent some time on Saturday up at a dealer in Etobicoke. They had several of the 2011s in stock. I agree, they look to be an upgrade from the GMT 900s. But the pricing took a big jump too. They had examples of the same trucks we got in the spring - 3500 SRW 4x4 with the 6.0 gas, SLE trim, and pricing was up to $47K and change. That's a good $5K more over the comparable 2010 MSRP.
> 
> The kicker was a 3500 DRW CC 4x4 in SLT trim (nav, sunroof, leather), LML and Ally - MSRP was $77,700. Guess the '08 is going to have to last a while yet!


Hmm...price doesnt seem much different down in the states here. The truck I posted above was a hair over 40k. And via build and price, dont seem much more than the 2010's.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Love the truck. Congrats on the purchase!


----------

